
Android apps can take pictures and video with just the storage permission - spullara
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/android-camera-app-bug-lets-apps-record-video-without-permission/
======
gowld
Dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21574511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21574511)

and headline isn't quite right; the bug has been patched.

